# Desperately Looking to Adopt a Maliklı....any Help is Greatly Appreciated!!!



## eabbassian (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm hoping that maybe this sight might help me connect with people that would know of where I can adopt a somewhat rare breed to find in the USA. I am looking for a 1-4 year old, very large, male Malaklı that is friendly natured towards family, but a good guard dog, good with a large female dog, and also likes kids because my grandchildren come to visit occasionally. I am of Turkish decent and have had extra-large breeds my entire life and am having no luck finding anything in the US so far related to this breed. Any info is greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------

